# Pickens County Rut



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Nov 30, 2011)

What has anybody seen??  I saw a scrap this evening, but have not been able to get in the stand much.  Last weekend my buddy saw ten deer but no rut activity.  Will this week and weekend be the peak?


----------

